# Box auf Webseite



## EuropaChat (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

möchte wie hier auf dem Screen zu sehen ist, eine Box rechts einblenden lassen, die Adressen anzeigt, wo z.B. die Anlage Chill and Wake Friedberg ist.

Link:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/111103/kaa62pxu.png

Wie kann ich das am besten machen, sollte ich es mit einer Datenbank abfragen oder was wäre die beste Lösung vielleicht mit Ajax oder JavaScript?

Die Karte wie zurzeit auf meiner Webseite zu sehen ist, sollte dann verschwinden und dann die Adresse anzeigen.

Habe weiteres auf dem Screen erklärt.


Hier ist mal meine Webseite, wo das Menü rein sollte: http://wakestars.de/anlagen.php


Und hier hab ich mal den Code von der Datei:
http://pastebin.com/svj0Ki01


Wer könnte mir da helfen, wäre echt super.



danke gruß Markus.


----------



## para_noid (3. November 2011)

Also Datenbankabfrage definitiv.

Ob du das Ganze dynamisch mit Ajax wechselst oder die Seite einfach neulädst mit dem entsprechenden Inhalt rechts ist dir überlassen. Ich persönlich würde wahrscheinlich beides nehmen, bei aktiviertem JS muss nicht alles neugeladen werden und bei deaktivierten bekommt man trotzdem seine Informationen. Das benötigte PHP-Script kann ja in beiden Fällen verwendet werden.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (3. November 2011)

Hi EuropaChat,

mach doch erstmal aus allen Standorten einen Link, mit href="javascript:document.getElementById('adressDiv').innerHTML = '...'".
'...' muss dann natürlich durch die jewails passende Adresse ersätzt werden!
Klar sowas hard zu coden ist müsam und bedarf gründlicher Tests, sofern aber noch keine DB existiert müsste die ja auch erstmal angelegt werden.
In diesem Fall würde JS eingesetzt, beim arbeiten mit DB: PHP
+ kein neu laden => scneller, weniger Trafic
- manche User deaktivieren JS, die sind aus meiner sich aber selbst schuld und <noscript> giebts ja auch noch

Ein div mit id="adressDiv" musste natürlich richtig groß und richtig positioniert vorhanden sein!

Für die runden Ecken:

```
-webkit-border-radius: 7px;
-moz-border-radius: 7px;
-o-border-radius: 7px;
-khtml-border-radius: 7px;
-ms-border-radius: 70px;
border-radius: 7px;
behavior: url(border-radius.htc);
```
border-radius.htc giebts hier.


----------



## EuropaChat (3. November 2011)

Danke, ja eine Datenbank habe ich bereits, dort müsste halt noch eine Tabelle angelegt werden. Würde es dann eher schon mit einer Datenbankabfrage machen.

Aber ich peil das irgendwie nicht richtig mit dem einprogrammieren.


Bzw. woher weiß die Datenbank, das ich z.B. die Anlage Turncable Thannhausen meine?


Sollte auch auf älteren PCs laufen


----------



## para_noid (3. November 2011)

> Bzw. woher weiß die Datenbank, das ich z.B. die Anlage Turncable Thannhausen meine?



Indem du sie entsprechend fragst - werden die Anlagen jetzt schon aus einer Datenbanktabelle generiert? 

Wenn du das Ganze statisch machst, also normale Links, könntest du die IDs der jeweiligen Angabe als Parameter (href="URL&anlagenid=1") übergeben, die dann zu einem entsprechenden Query verwendet werden á SELECT `details` from `anlagendetails` WHERE `anlagen_id` = $GET['anlagenid'].
Über Ajax müsstest du die entsprechende ID eben mit Javascript auslesen & übergeben.

Da es zu jeder Anlage wohl nur genau eine Detailbox geben sollte könnten die informationen theoretisch auch in einer Tabelle stehen.

Vielleicht kannst du mal den Code, den du zurzeit hast, posten. Also die Tabellen die bislang da sind und wie du die Seite generierst.

edit: ääh...du hast ja Beispielcode gepostet...aber da wird nichts generiert. Wenn du Datenbanken verwenden willst müsstest du hier erstmal die grundsätzlichen Angaben auslesen. Würde keinen Sinn machen, die IDs statisch hineinzuschreiben und danach eine Abfrage zu versenden.


----------

